# iReport - DataSourceProvider



## ATha1 (31. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute.

Ich denke ich habe ein Caching-Problem mit iReport.

Und zwar arbeite ich innerhalb von iReport mit einem JRDataSourceProvider und übergebe durch meine Interface-Implementierung abhängig vom Report unterschiedliche DataSources für die einzelnen Reports.

Das ist recht angenehm, da ich direkt im iReport die Ansicht des Reports testen kann.
Jedenfalls wenn ich an der Javaklasse etwas ändere und diese neu kompiliere muss ich iReport neustarten, damit diese Änderungen übernommen werden...

Auch wenn diese Änderunugen die DataSources betreffen muss ich iReport neustarten, damit die Änderungen übernommen werden.

Anscheinend werden die Klassen im Classpath irgendwie zwischenngecached...
kann das denn sein?

Gibts dazu denn irgendwelche Einstellungen um das zu verhindern?
oder muss ich mich damit begnügen einfach immer iReport neuzustarten?

Hat jemand eine Lösung parat?
Ich wäre für jeden Vorschlag froh.

mfg
ATha1


----------



## dumbi (1. August 2007)

Hallo,

bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber neu-kompilieren des Jasper-Reports könnte helfen, denn bei mir meckert er beim kompilieren immer wenn ich zwischendurch jars aus meinem Klassenpfad entfernt habe, was ja darauf hindeuted, dass fürs kompilieren anscheinend kein solchen Cache vorhanden ist, oder gerade geleert wurde.

Gruß
Dumbi


----------



## ATha1 (1. August 2007)

Mir ist auch schon aufgefallen, wenn Klassen im Classpath abgehen, dass er dann meckert...

Jedoch bringt plumpes Neukompilieren des Reports nichts...
Er nimmt immer die selben Daten aus meinem DataSourceProvider.

Ich glaube fast, dass man da nichts machen kann...

mfg ATha1


----------

